# Stockists / Used Machines



## Planty21 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey All

Apologies if there is already a topic on this

I'm on the lookout for a Lelit PL41TEM, ideally used as I don't want to spend too much but I've been having difficulty finding anything. Do you guys have any tips on where to look other than on here and eBay? Or is it just the case they aren't as popular as say a gaggia classic pro which I've found you can buy quite easily on the second hand market.

I thought I found a steal on thecoffeemate (new) but luckily saw the comments that it's not really to be trusted!

Looking for something soonish so may have to opt for the gaggia but you're thoughts would be welcomes.

Thanks


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

I wouldn't mind one of these too!

I've a Gaggia Classic with a PID, at 9 bar pressure. How do you reckon the Anna or Grace compares?


----------



## davril (Sep 17, 2012)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> I wouldn't mind one of these too!
> 
> I've a Gaggia Classic with a PID, at 9 bar pressure. How do you reckon the Anna or Grace compares?


 In all honesty, not too dissimilar at all. More of a sideways move than an upgrade I think.


----------

